# Tellington Ttouch Harness



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Has any one used/know much about TTouch and this harness?

Tellington Ttouch Harness - Dog Harnesses - for Walking

I've sent an e-mail asking about the sizing as I thought it might be good for Zipper if it comes small enough.

Also does anyone know much about Sarah Fiaher and Marie Miller and their methods?
I was looking at thier books and was curious if anyone had read them/used their methods.

Dog Books


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

TTouch is just brilliant, I use it a lot on my nervy dog. I did a workshop and would def recommend it as you get to try the touches to get a better understanding of pressure, books alone I found confusing.

To tell you how good it is, my dog is vet phobic and I mean full muzzle is in order and needs holding down. I took him to a ttouch practioner (a level 3) and she just sat next to him, he was unmuzzled, she was so good at reading him and gained his trust very quickly, he was nervous but didn't as much as growl once. After a while he gave a very obvious sign that hie decided to trust her from then on and she went on doing the touches all over, he was in cloud land. I will go see her again and hopefully be able to do all the touches myself soon.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thx for answering - it sounds facinating.
Zipper's not a nervous dog normally, but is a puller and can be a little lead aggressive on occassion.
I thought this harness would give me a little more control over a normal collar and lead as a head collar really stresses him out.

Also was very impressed with the website so far - I sent a question and had an answer immediately, I followed that with a second question and again got an imediate reply.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd be interested to hear from anyone who has used the harness.

I can understand how Ttouch itself works, and can see how the harness works in principle, but would love to hear first hand experience.

Sounds like it might be an idea for my dog who occasionally has issues not wanting to walk after he was attacked badly by 2 dogs a year ago


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I have not used the harness myself, but have seen it being used for the very purpose of keeping dogs calmer and in control and it worked.
I use a mekuti which is similar in principle with good results.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

I haven't used it although I have studied Ttouch and when i started there wasn't an entire product range 
I have used front connnection harnesses, like this all the time with pretty consistently great results.

I have also used the Ttouch Balanced walking harness for doing groundwork with Ttouch. That just involves the use of a long leash wrapped in a specific way. I have a clip of how to do it somewhere so will go dig it up for you... found it: 




Also can't recommend Getting in Ttouch with Your Dog book enough.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thx for the clip tripod 
I have tried using the lead like that with Zipper - but as he's so close to the floor I found he would step out of it and I felt I didn't have enough control or lead.

I've tried a couple of front clip harnesses in the past, the halti slipped around to much and the premier (i think tha't what it was called) rubbed his armpits.

I like the look of this one as the front clip seems quite high on the chest and it appears to have the length not to rub under his 'arms'.

They've said I can get a refund if it's too big so I ordered one last night :thumbup:
I'll let you know how we get on.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Great Fleur, will look forward to hearing how its going. 

I get what your saying about the rubbing. I usually get clients to have dog wear a t-shirt and then adjust harness accordingly.
But if this one doesn't rub it would be good to know.
I worry because the ring at the front is high that it won't give the same control. I have found that the best front connection one, that doesn't seem to rub or come around too much is the Sensation. But I have also found that the Halti one suits some shaped dogs better than others.


----------

